# Diamond Brand Refrigerated Display Cases?



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

As recommended by others on this forum we went shopping for refrigerated display cases in the multitude of restaurant equipment stores on Bowery in NYC.
There we saw some beautiful cases that would work quite well for us made by a brand called Diamond. One of our issues is that our storefront is located on a Main St. originally built during the Victorian age. Thus-great windows on the street, but a narrow door which limits how deep our equipment can be. The Diamond brand cases look great and are only about 31" deep which will fit quite nicely.
Does anyone know of this brand and can you offer any reviews of its durability and reliability?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Sometime front window panels have to be removed in a lot of locations to put equip in.


----------



## happyfood (Feb 24, 2009)

The cases will fit through the door OK. Wheww.

I just want to know if Diamond is a reliable brand that will last a good long time.

Does anyone have any experience with Diamond refrigerated display cases?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The best people to ask are independent repair people in your area. You want to know about reliability, cost of repair, and parts availability. 

BDL


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Took a peek at the website, but it didn't give me any specs or any information, but the factory is located in Laval, Quebec.

For now, you'll have to use your own eyes.

Firstly, how is the case constructed? On the website it appears to be an all-metal chasis, but I can't be sure. Metal is good. Particle board is crappy. Particle board and MDF do not bode well when combined with refrigeration and humidity issues. They also don't like to be moved around alot either. (think cheap Ikea furniture)

What type of refrigeration system? Gravity coil is lousy. This is the refrigeration coil mounted as high up as possible, and is based on the principle that cold air always flows down. This type of system is very cheap to build and is very prone to cold and warm spots throughout the case. The coil is also prone to leaking/dripping as well as icing up.

Most importantly, *what is the warranty *like? Standard is a year--bumper to bumper. Better is one year on everything and 2-5 years on the compressor. Lousy is anything under 1 year. This is probably one of the better ways to guage how well a product is made. If no one wants to warranty it for a year, it should scream "Caveat emporium" loud and clear.

How well can you get goods in and out of the case?

Is the glass single or double glazed? Double glazed will never fog up, single glazed will, and will also fog up when in direct contact with sunlight or under A/C vents.

Hope this helps.....


----------



## peterflemg80 (May 27, 2009)

I am also having the same question that does any one have any experience with Diamond refrigerated display cases?

Waiting for the reply.......thnx :bounce:


----------



## paola (Dec 11, 2012)

I have to tell you that I have a bakery and I bought last week a Dimond refrigerated display case and was the worse machine. I have to leave the AC on 74 degrees and the temperature inside the case is 54 degrees and so wet with water running inside. The cakes with buttercream melt in about one hour, and the manual tell you the temperature outside have to be not high than 77 degrees and the temperature inside the cake will be between 41 and 50 degrees. but that never happen, any way to keep the cakes safe the temperature have to be betweeen 38 and 41 degrees, that mean this is not a commercial machine.


----------

